# Water flow sensor



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

I had my irrigation system installed this year and now am wishing I would have had a water flow sensor put in, something like the hydrowise. I was looking around on Amazon and saw a water flow sensor that mounts over your pipe, this seems like a good solution . Has anyone used this product or something like it.

https://www.amazon.com/Streamlabs-Smart-Water-Monitor-Wi-Fi/dp/B078SDZ3QG/ref=zg_bs_7491105011_25?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=43T3Z012VG65DEAVJ4YF


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To me the main benefit of the water sensor detect flow when there should not be one. This allows you to trigger a main valve stop. I think hydrawise has this capability and the gen 3 rachio also.

This solution just tells you that you there is too much flow.


----------

